# configuration de Virtual sur Mac (dossier partagé)



## autrepapou (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour encore,

Je fais donc maintenant tourner Windows XP sur mon iMac OS 10.4 avec VirtualBox 2.0.4.
Ça marche assez bien mais j'ai deux petits soucis :
1) l'imprimante branchée sur mon mac est détectée mais ne fonctionne pas malgré l'ajout du pilote dans les programmes de Windows.
2) Plus grave encore : mon dossier partagé est introuvable dans Windows. Où dois-je le placer sur le Mac et où doit-il apparaitre sur le PC ? Comment s'y prendre ?

Merci de votre aide, l'aide de VirtualBox est bien pauvre et elle est en anglais.


----------



## Bijot (19 Novembre 2008)

Je peux répondre à ta 2eme question : 

Tout d'abord, va dans les préférences de virtual box SANS AVOIR LANCE WINDOWS puis tu cliques sur "répertoire partagé" -> ajouter un nouveau répértoire partagé.  Et tu choisis quel(s) fichier(s) tu veux partager.

Lance Windows, et clique sur poste de travail puis sur l'onglet "outils"

Clique sur "connecter un lecteur réseau"

Choisi n'importe quel lecteur (moi c'est le Z (par defaut))
Dans dossier tape : \\vboxsrv\le nom du dossier que tu partages 

Concretement, moi je partage le fichier téléchargement du mac (qui s'appelle automatiquement "downloads" sur virtualbox).  
Sous windows j'ai donc tapé : \\vboxsrv\downloads
Ensuite est apparu dans poste de travail un lecteur réseau tu clicque dessus et tu as accès au dossier partagé 


Pour la première question, je ne peux te répondre car moi aussi ça ne reconnais pas tout les périphériques. J'ai connecté un DD externe reconue par mac mais pas windows via virtual box. 

De plus j'ai installé COD4 qui ne marche pas une fois installé. Car je me suis apeçu après l'installation de ce jeux, que les logiciels de virtualisations ne prenaient pas en compte les CG ou un truc du genre...

DSL pour les fautes d'orthographe.


----------



## breizheau (22 Novembre 2008)

Même en suivant cette méthode, Win ne trouve pas ce dossier....


----------



## autrepapou (23 Novembre 2008)

Même remarque : Windows ne trouve pas le (et même LES) dossiers partagés.
Dans les favoris réseau, il n'y a rien.
Je retourne dans VirtualBox : pas de pb, il me confirme l'existence te l'adresse des dossiers partagés !
J'utilise iMac OS 10.4, VirtualBox 2.0.4, Windows XP
Et ça me rends très malheureux, j'ai absolument besoin du dossier partagé et du bonheur.


----------



## whereismymind (24 Novembre 2008)

Avec la méthode expliquée au dessus, tu ne dois rien trouver dans les favoris Réseau.

Tu dois avoir un lecteur Réseau (Qui apparaît sous la forme d'un disque dur) dans *l'explorateur*.

Ceci dit, tu peux aussi créer un favori Réseau, ça marche. C'est ce que je fais.


----------



## autrepapou (25 Novembre 2008)

L'explorateur ?
Dans le poste de travail je n'ai pas de "lecteur réseau".
J'ai :
*Fichiers enregistrés sur cet ordinateur* (Documents partagés, Document de Papou)
*Lecteurs de disques durs* (Disque local (C)
*Périphériques utilisant des supports amovibles* (Disquette 3 1/2 (A, lecteur CD-DVD)
*Scanneurs et appareils photo* (Périphérique vidéo USB)


----------



## breizheau (26 Novembre 2008)

Bon, je ne suis toujours pas le seul à l'ouest alors ! 
Mais je vois mon Mac dans le réseau ainsi qu'un dossier "Dossier public de Olivier" puis un sousdosser "dropbox" mais pas possible d'écrire dedans......


----------



## Bijot (26 Novembre 2008)

Avec la methode que je vous ai expliqué ça devrait marcher normalement puisque chez moi ça fonctionne


----------



## breizheau (26 Novembre 2008)

J'ai essayé de changer de dossiers, d'en créer un à la racine du Mac, etc...rien. :mouais:


----------



## Virgin (6 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je me joins à cette discussion car moi aussi j'essaie d'accéder au partage mais je n'y arrive pas.  
J'essaie de monter le lecteur réseau \\vboxsrv\downloads en ayant bien pris le soin de partager ce dossier sur le mac mais rien...

Quelqu'un y serait arrivé depuis ?
Merci


----------



## guyot.ing (14 Décembre 2008)

autrepapou a dit:


> Bonjour encore,
> 
> Je fais donc maintenant tourner Windows XP sur mon iMac OS 10.4 avec VirtualBox 2.0.4.
> Ça marche assez bien mais j'ai deux petits soucis :
> ...



Moi aussi j'ai un peu ramé avant de bien suivre les instructions.
Petite remise en ordre :
Il ne faut pas oublier :
dans les préférence de VirtualBox:
d'activer le réseau car le dossier partagé est considéré comme un dossier partér au travers du réseau.
dans Windows il faut lancer les compléments de VirtualBox
après redémarrage de Windows, le dossier partagé est dans les préférence réseau
courrage.
Pour ma part, je cherche la solution pour utiliser la partition Boot Camp car elle contient des logiciels avec droit d'accès.


----------



## Virgin (16 Décembre 2008)

Bon ça y est..

La solution pour partager les dossiers et surtout voir les dossiers partagés. Mac <> Windows.

Depuis le Mac, dans les préférences de la virtualbox > Réseau > Adaptateur 1  il faut choisir dans _Attaché à_ : *Adaptateur réseau hôte*

Ensuite on relance la machine virtuelle et dans Favoris réseau on voit les dossiers partagés.
Voila...


----------



## phelibre (15 Janvier 2009)

Bon pour moi aussi cela ne marche pas !
Bon questions pour m'éclairer :rose:

- vous activez le partage de fichiers et imp dans le XP ?
- si vous validez Adaptateur réseau hôte dans XP le réseau est en défaut ?
- l'antislash vous faites comment avec un clavier de MacBook ?

Merci


----------



## greedyloo (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour, le problème vient d'une faute de frappe dans le chemin du lecteur proposé par le membre ci dessus:

\\vboxsrv\nomdurepertoire

Il faut en fait entrer le serveur: \vboxsvr\nomdurepertoire

Il n'est pas nécessaire de partager ce dossier par l'utilitaire de partage de fichier.
L'antislash sous machine virtuel se fait avec alt+8.
Sous mac c'est alt+shift+:


----------



## ml67 (14 Mai 2010)

bonjour à tous,

alors j'essaye d'utiliser VirtualBox et je rencontre le même problème que quelques personnes (ok d'accord, je suis pas forcément douée...)...

Bref, tout est fait dans les règles, les antislah sont biens faits, les répertoires crées dans la virtualbox bref, ça marche pas et j'enrage parce que j'ai vraiment besoin de faire tourner des logiciels sous windows (je sais, c'est mal..)

quelqu'un pour m'aider? merci d'avance!


----------



## Defice (31 Mai 2010)

Je ne sais pas si cela va aider mais j'ai trouvé un moyen pour faire apparaitre les dossiers partagés sur ce fichu virtualbox  

j'ai la version 3.2 de virtualbox et une version SP2 de Windows XP

1 - selectionner dans la configuration de virtualbox le dossier du mac à partager (ça tout le monde l'a fait  )
2 - une fois windows lancé aller dans le menu 'finder' de virtualbox  'périphérique' et choisissez 'installer les additions invités' et relancer windows

ça en général tout lemonde l'a fait même là rien n'y fait ça ne s'affiche pas
J'ai fait comme suit après 

1 - dans le menu 'demarrer' de windows utiliser le menu en bas 'executer' là vous faites la ligne de code      net use x:\\vboxsvr\  (il faut peut etre indiquer apres le dernier \ le nom de votre dossier partagé mais c'est pas obligé  )
2 - selectionner votre DD (le C en general) et avec le menu contextuel selectionnez 'Explorer'
3 - à gauche developper le 'dossier : favoris réseaux  --> tout le réseau' et là on voit apparaitre un dossier 'virtualbox shared folder' qui contient le dossier partagé   
4 - il suffit de mettre le menu contextuel sur le dossier partagé et selectionner le menu 'connecter un lecteur réseau' et choisir la lettre qu'on veut pour qu'il apparaisse à chaque démarrage

J'espère que je n'ai pas été trop brouillon (vu que je ne connais pas windows) et que ça pourra decoincer certains  

y'a pas à dire c'est plus simple sur mac  

Bon courage


----------



## Defice (4 Août 2010)

Un petit ajout pour ceux qui seraient passés sous Windows 7
La manipulation pour les dossiers partagés est la même que précedemment avec une petite différence
 Allez dans le panneau de configuration du firewall
Panneau de configuration\Tous les Panneaux de configuration\Pare-feu Windows\Personnaliser les paramètres
Tant que le firewall des paramètres du réseau public n'est pas coupé, les dossiers partagés n'apparaissent pas  
(avec virtualbox & windows 7 il y a aussi un problème de driver audio mais ceci est une autre histoire   )


----------



## el_barto (3 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai installé une machine virtuelle Windows XP sur mon MacBook. Comme tout le monde ici, je souhaite partager un dossier contenant les Install des logiciels que je dois faire tourner sous Windows. 

J'ai suivi toute cette discussion, pour finalement réussir à installer les  Additions et la manip avec les anti slashs.

J'ai bien un lecteur qui a été créé dans Poste de travail (et là, là, j'y croyais..), mais...

... quand je double clique sur l'icône, message d'erreur du genre : "... non valide. Fait référence à un emplacement installé sur un autre disque dur de cet ordinateur ou un autre réseau, etc "

J'ai bien suivi toutes les instructions données précédemment.

Qu'est-ce qui cloche ??


----------

